# CARP, vlan



## georgiy (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello!
Pardon for me English.
Let me describe the situation: there is the server with FreeBSD 7.1, connected to the Internet with VLAN over Switch D-Link DES-3026. I create VLANs for users and vlan goes to user through this switch.  The problem is to set up an additional server which should be the main when the first is collapse. Google gave me an advice to use CARP; however, dont understand how to link it to switch. Will it work if I set up the second server and link both though simple switch?


Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 16, 2010)

The handbook explains it quite well. It's also available in other languages if you have trouble reading/understanding English.

31.13 Common Address Redundancy Protocol (CARP)


----------

